# BIOS for dummies.



## xuperdominican (Aug 23, 2004)

I am planning on installing a 160GB Hardrive on my PC but it has come to my understanding that I need to update my BIOS. I have no idea of how to go about updating my BIOS, I don't know what kind of motherboard I have but I know that it is a 700 MHz Celeron.


----------



## xuperdominican (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh the motherboard is from a Compaq presario that I got about 4 years ago.


----------



## Flash_AAA (Aug 23, 2004)

What kind of Compaq is it?


----------



## xuperdominican (Aug 23, 2004)

I have no idea but is there software out there that can check what kind of mobo it is?


----------



## Praetor (Aug 23, 2004)

CPUz and PC Wizard can both give info. You can both free from http://www.cpuid.com


----------

